# SW Louisiana



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I fished Sabine NWR once. The reds were in there. I was deep in the marsh and had enough water to float a aluminum bass boat. Later, on the opening day of duck season, we had park the same boat and pole pirogues a mile and a half to teach the same water. Like all off the marsh in Louisiana, you can catch fish out of any boat, but if you want to get back in the marsh, you need something light with a shallow draft. I love that marsh and I am jealous of anyone should gets to fish it.

Nate


----------

